# New to the kayak world



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

My buddy and I had been considering yaks for a good while now. We ended up at the Backpacker's Shop in Avon by recommendation of a fellow OGF'er. Needless to say we both ended up with Native Manta Rays. They seem really nice. Looking forward to fishing and maybe hunting with them. The seat is what really sold me on it. In the process of considering an anchor system. Any recommendations for the trolley methods? We plan to fish rivers a lot. I am new to this and am skeptical about drilling into a brand new yak for an anchor.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not a fan of trolley systems for anchoring in rivers. They certainly fit the bill for lakes, but I've never wanted one on a river.
Maybe you can just start by running some line through a carbiner attached to your front carry handle. A front anchor leaves you pointed upstream, which is what you'll want 90% of the time. Quite honestly, that will do perfectly for as long as you like. But after deciding, maybe you add a couple pad eyes or something.

Also, consider using a rubber coated dumbbell as your actual anchor. You definitely do NOT want anything "grabby" like a lake anchor. Grabby anchor + river current + kayak = big danger.
I use a 3# dumbbell from Walmart.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I like that idea. Thank you


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Perch-N-Quackers... Bubba is spot on. 3# dumbbell works great.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The idea is if 3# can't hold you, then the water you're in is too fast to safely anchor in. (If the current is too strong, and your anchor gets wedged, the water will start pulling the front end of the boat underwater and things go badly very quickly)


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> The idea is if 3# can't hold you, then the water you're in is too fast to safely anchor in. (If the current is too strong, and your anchor gets wedged, the water will start pulling the front end of the boat underwater and things go badly very quickly)


Wise words! Thx Bubbagon for always preaching the safety to noobs. To the OP, welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I certainly appreciate the input. That is something I never would have thought of. Always open to suggestions..... Especially when the learning curve is so big. The dumbbell seems like a much more economical route. Thank you all


----------



## swervin (Jan 30, 2014)

I do quite a bit of flathead fishing on the Scioto out of my yak. After trying several styles of anchor my preference is a section of heavy duty chain inside of a bicycle inner tube. As suggested I wouldn't recommend more than a few pounds. More importantly make sure you have some sort of quick release for your anchor rope, you never know when you'll need to dump anchor. For SOT yak a stake out pole is a great option for shallow water.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

My advice on a river is keep a knife close and handy so that you can cut your anchor line if the worst happens


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

It was more or less an add-on to a quick release. I have actually had to cut a line on a decent river before and was very glad I had a knife in my pocket to assist. 
I have air bags in my car but I still wear my seatbelt.

Edit to add that the line cutting incident I had was in a 14' johnboat not a canoe or yak.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

CPK said:


> It was more or less an add-on to a quick release. I have actually had to cut a line on a decent river before and was very glad I had a knife in my pocket to assist.
> I have air bags in my car but I still wear my seatbelt.
> 
> Edit to add that the line cutting incident I had was in a 14' johnboat not a canoe or yak.


Yeah, I think a yak will go down even faster than a canoe. Anchoring a larger boat from the bow might give you the extra couple seconds you need. I used to Velcro an open blade on the gunwale next to the cleat on my Ultimate, but I never even bother with anchoring a yak in or around current anymore. I really don't know anyone that does. I guess it just tends to be more of a pain in the ass than anything. There are generally other ways to hold your position or work your targets. But there are plenty of applications for it flat water.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Yea part of the beauty of yakking is the workout. I don't mind paddling back to my spot every few casts. I like being able to work a little bit of a larger area that way


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

Great choice on the Manta Ray. Own two....one for me and one for my wife. Have the trolley system on both. Can get the anchor almost to the bow or stern with the trolley. You do not want to be trying to move forward to set or release an anchor in these boars or you will be swimming. Fished last year in the AuSable in Mi and had no problems.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks again for all the safety tips. What have you all found to be a good way to store your anchor line when moving around. Really trying to continue my research on this before spring and before spending a lot of money on accessories like the anchor, rod holders, mounts for stuff ect.. Much more to this than I anticipated


----------



## swervin (Jan 30, 2014)

Most places that sell kites carry a kite string spool that is much like a fishing line spool with a open center. They hold a decent amount of paracord. For a quick release I use a figure 9 carabiner but would suggest a cam cleat. If your anchoring on the lake a retractable dog leash is the way to go.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Check out this video about the yakattack anchor line tool. Slick. I think I am gonna go this route. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/E3KX6nHhOWw[/ame]


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

CPK said:


> My advice on a river is keep a knife close and handy so that you can cut your anchor line if the worst happens


Yes, I always have a neck knife. A pocket knife does no good when it's in ur pocket in an emergency. I've had to use mine several times where it's saved me.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> Thanks again for all the safety tips. What have you all found to be a good way to store your anchor line when moving around. Really trying to continue my research on this before spring and before spending a lot of money on accessories like the anchor, rod holders, mounts for stuff ect.. Much more to this than I anticipated


Try a retractable dog leash, it's what I use.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

A river knife has to be the very last option. Do smart things to avoid having to use it.....cause if you need it, you'll be freaking out, adrenaline running high....with a very sharp knife in your hand.
Good to have one, MUCH better to never take it out of the sheath.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Old video, but it shows a good, safe, cheap anchor set up at 2:15 mark.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

That's a great video, and it all seems pretty cheap to do. Love all tey stickers too


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I like the dumbell idea. That might be a winner


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I used two bricks tied end to end for my anchor. Worked great and I stored it behind me on top of the kayak when moving.


----------

